# how many mag's to carry?



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

:smt068

2 questions

1) I am just curious...besides a mag in the gun and a round in the tube, what do most people carry as far as extra magazines on their person? Do most people carry 1 or maybe 2 extra? I know the police carry a couple, but how about self defense carriers? Hopefully, the one in the tube is sufficient, even though I hope to never actually shoot somebody.

2) _Minnesota_ (where i live) simply has a Permit to Carry, which means you can either wear it concealed or in plain sight in public. Is there anybody who carries their piece openly and not conceal it? I know most states are "conceal," but how bout those states which allow you to carry a visible gun. Anybody in this situation where they carry openly. I know the obvious reasons to want to conceal, just curious what people think.

Thanks


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Where I live it is concealed carry. I don't carry a extra clip but keep one and extra ammo in my vehicle.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

minnesota_gunner said:


> :smt068
> 
> 2 questions
> 
> ...


If you haven't perused this forum yet, you might want to. We discuss a lot of carry issues pertinent to Minnesota. 
http://www.twincitiescarry.com/forum/index.php

I generally carry a Galco Fletch high ride holster with either my Taurus PT145 Millenium Pro (45ACP) or my H&K USP Compact in 40. The holster fits both.  I just keep my shirt over it. If someone sees it, so be it. I rarely carry a spare magazine. It kind of depends on my mood. If I do, it's in my back pocket. Usually, 10 rounds is more than adequate to dispatch a bad guy or two or three. At least that's the way I practice. (3 shots ought to be deadly, if not, more range time)


----------



## MJZZZ (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a Galco paddle holster and paddle mag holder. I keep 21 shots available, 7 in the gun and 14 more in the truck. If I'm out on the property and am not going to be near the truck, the extra 14 go with me. MIke Z


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I typically do not carry an extra mag - I have 10+1 in my P99compact.

I mean, if ya had a 1911, ya might have 14 or 15 at most, w/ an extra mag.

When I go to Houston, I sometimes carry a fullsize 16 round mag that will also work in my compact P99 - but typically, I do not...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

One in the gun plus one extra mag mininum. If you ever have a magazine malfunction you'll be glad you have a spare to go to.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Depends on the gun. I mostly carry one extra mag but for my XD sub-compact I sometimes carry two. Like 2400 said if you have a malfunction you will be glad you had the extra. 
I admit when I carry my M&P 9mm (17+1) I don't often carry an extra mag with that gun, but mabey I should just in cast of mag malfunction.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

#1] One in the gun plus one in the vehicle or pocket if I have sufficient clothing for the extra mag

#2] Why would you want to carry openely and advertise to any BG's so they pick you off before you have time to see them or solicit a reaction from them that wouldn't otherwise have taken place? not to mention risking freaking out other citizens and end up at gunpoint when they call the police? I think carrying openly is an invitation for trouble. It's not a macho thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry one spare mag for my primary pistol (either a Glock or a Kahr). If carrying the Glock 26, I carry a full-sized spare mag for a Glock 17. With the Kahr, just a regular 7-rounder is the spare. I feel secure with either.

I stay concealed even though open carry is legal (and occasionally practiced) here in Arizona. I think concealment offers enough tactical advantages to outweigh the deterrent effect open carry has on casual thugs.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I stay concealed even though open carry is legal (and occasionally practiced) here in Arizona. I think concealment offers enough tactical advantages to outweigh the deterrent effect open carry has on casual thugs.


I agree with you there. I am hoping for open carry in Texas one day, not that I think I ever would, but so we could stop having to worry so much about the accidental flash.


----------



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

Not trying to be a smartie pants so don't take this the wrong way.....my question about open carry wasn't based on the fact I plan to carry openly or feel its the macho thing to do. I was simply asking for people's opinion on the subject itself. I know there are many disadvantages about carrying opening, esp. about giving a heads-up to the bad guys. Thanks for all the feedback gang :smt068


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1 spare mag.

rarely usually spring or fall when it gets to warm for a jacket and i am going home i will run errands while carring in the open


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

My primary carry gun is my Sig p220 .45acp. I carry one mag in gun and two extra mags. That equals 24 rounds. If I carry my XD-40, I carry one mag in gun and one extra mag, which equals 25 total rounds.


----------

